# 2007 pinarello galileo which groupo



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I have been thinking about getting a galileo. The 2006 galileo had two verisons sold in the US with one being 105 and the other being an ultegra. I was looking at 2007 Pinarellos website and they have a galileo with a Veloce group. Then I saw gita bike website and they have the galileo as a ultergra group. So my question is which one is available in the states?


----------



## Suffer Fest (Apr 22, 2007)

Only the Ultegra version is available in the states. Also, not all the colors you see on the web site are available in the States. Having said that, I would save a little extra money and get the F3:13 for dampening reasons that a full carbon frame promotes. Pin builds real racing bikes that have a feel that only Pin can build. Get one!


----------



## mick wolfe (Feb 15, 2004)

Suffer Fest said:


> Only the Ultegra version is available in the states. Also, not all the colors you see on the web site are available in the States. Having said that, I would save a little extra money and get the F3:13 for dampening reasons that a full carbon frame promotes. Pin builds real racing bikes that have a feel that only Pin can build. Get one!



Within the last 2 weeks , I've had the pleasure of test riding both the Galileo and 3:13. The rides were 2 weeks apart at different locations,but for what's it's worth, the Galileo seemed a little smoother and less harsh than the 3:13. The 3:13 felt quicker in handling and responsiveness,but it surely wasn't night and day. Both bikes were completely stock and as far as I could tell, tires were properly inflated.by the LBS. Both bikes are great rides and on my short list for sure. It just seemed to me that the Galileo was the more "relaxed" of the two. Possibly unknown circumstances may have given me a inaccurate perception,but this is what I felt. I'd be interested to hear if others here have made a comparison.


----------

